
Using Accelerometers to Protect Power Pole Networks - martyvis
https://www.iotaustralia.org.au/2017/04/20/iotnewanz/meshnet-iot-enable-australias-power-poles/
======
martyvis
I stumbled across an interesting IoT enabled solution for monitoring the state
of power poles (which in much of Australia are basically dead trees). By
sensing movement via accelerometers (and possibly other sensors) you can
detect movement in the poles that might be due to weakening of the timber
fibre structure, forces of nature like storms or floods or even vehicle
collisions. Half-jokedly there is even a suggestion that a lost adventurer
could tap Morse code on the pole and be heard ;-) . A slide presentation with
more detail is available here :-[https://www.slideshare.net/IanMeares/generic-
safe-power-netw...](https://www.slideshare.net/IanMeares/generic-safe-power-
networks-presentation-rev3pptx)

